# Your favorite nano tank filter



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

One of the biggest eyesores when you see a nano tank with a nice scape is the presence of a big ugly filter inside. With so little space a big bulky filter also takes up precious room for growing plants and creats shadow underneath the internal filter.
I would like to hear what is your favorite filter (something you have either used or seen others use) in a nano planted tank. 
Thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

My ADA is running a Tom Rapids, but I'm finding it's not enough flow now that it's grown in. I'm going to get an Eheim Classic 2211. Run with lily pipes, it looks awesome.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Is that the classic 15 you are talking about? The 200 is about 1/4 bigger and has more flow for may be $10 more...not sure which one is better..
If the flow is too high will that blow away the HC on my carpet...decision decision...
I was looking at the rapid, too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Using their new enumeration system, it's the 150 (I think you missed the 0). The 2213 or the 250 would be too big for an 8 gallon. I'm using it on a 20 gallon right now and it's pretty good for that. Quiet, low wattage and good flow. I haven't owned a 2011 before but I see some good deals across the border on them. The Tom Rapids barely moves my HC carpet and plants. It depends on how you position the flow. The Tom Rapids is not much cheaper than the 2211 at today's prices but does allow you the option of running the filter at the same level as the tank (in fact, you can't run it below), if it makes a difference to you.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Zoomed turtle cannisters, or an eheim 2211 .. or even a 2232


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have an Eheim pro II 2026...is there a way to lower the flow so I can use it...
I am thinking of buying another filter, likely one of the models suggested here but on second thought I am hoping perhaps I can use the 2026 so I will not end up having too many filters in the house.LOL


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I have an Eheim pro II 2026...is there a way to lower the flow so I can use it...
> I am thinking of buying another filter, likely one of the models suggested here but on second thought I am hoping perhaps I can use the 2026 so I will not end up having too many filters in the house.LOL


Maybe add a valve to the return? I'm not sure if it will harm your filter though. Some pumps do fine and some don't like having their flow restricted.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You have multiple issues with using the 2026:

1. The pump outputs 350 GPH nominally, so in an 8 gallon, you're not going to want more than 100 gph so you need to choke off most of the flow. You can do that via the double taps or buy the inline double taps. Using the double adapter at the head will require that you unlock the safety so you could accidentally pop it off, so I wouldn't do that. Choking off 2/3 of the flow will likely cause that pump to get noisy. Damage or no damage I'm sure you don't need more noise beside a small tank like that. Then of course you're using 3x the wattage you need since you got 3x the filter you need.

2. The 2026 has 22 mm hoses and big intakes and outlets. You sure you want to stick that into your 8 gallon tank?

3. With the big hoses, a lot of water is retained in the hoses when you stop the filter. If you have to lift the intake/outlet for whatever, are you going to be able to handle a 1/4 gallon of water backdraining into the tank?

I think the best bet is to sell the 2026 and get a smaller filter. Then you have the right sized filter for the tank and you don't have excess equipment lying around. I'm a firm believer in choosing the right tool for the right job. Probably one of the reasons I have all kinds of stuff lying around.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Yes, Gary, you are right. It is very bulky and has way too much flow...
I also have a Rena XP1, but I have a feeling ti is still too much flow, isn't it?
Most likely I will buy one of those small Eheim for about $90 or so (think that is what they sell them for). 
Bu tthen the Tom Rapid is about $30-40 only...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can pick up an Eheim 2211 from Marine Depot for less than $60 today if you want to pick it up on the US side.....
The XP1 could work if you stuff it full of floss, but then you're still dealing with big clunky hoses, etc. and a lot more noise than the Eheim. 2213 would work if you can find a cheap one used. But it's probably not going to be cheaper than the 2211 new.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Wow Gary it is under $60 even including shipping from this place. it is so much cheaper. Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're welcome. Just passing on the deals.


----------

